# BAKS Meeting - April 2014



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, making sure we give you all LOTS of warning this time. :2thumb:

The next BAKS meeting has been arranged and booked for Sunday 20th April 2014. Same venue again, I'll put these details up later.

We may also have news soon about some tweaks to the membership system for 2014. We HAVE been listening to ALL feedback, and do realise that the system is hard work for us. :lol2: So we are discussing a way to modify the system so that our members still get a good deal, but it makes getting in a much easier process for those manning our doors. :lol2:

Hope to see a few more of you there in April. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Bigger font! Lol

Count me in next time, I'll move a chair


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Magnifying glasses for all!!!


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

It's in the diary :whistling2: once again I think I will be looking not buying due to not long having been to Australia....however I may be thinking about a new set up so will prob be picking brains :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> Bigger font! Lol
> 
> Count me in next time, I'll move a chair


We've already added you to the "to be asked to volunteer" list. :lol2: You may regret been so nice and helpful though....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Magnifying glasses for all!!!


I second that! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I couldn't read that either.... I had fully intended to redo the sheets in a larger font, but time was not kind at Maison Manic. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh, we're going to have to rebook this folks. Just checked and unlike google said when I checked at the venue, the 20th is Easter Sunday, obviously NOT a good date for this.

Useless flipping Google...

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There, the venue is now sorted for a better date.

The 4th BAKS members meeting will now be held on:-

13th April 2014
​
at

* Longford Social Club*

* Wellington Drive*

* Cannock*

* Staffordshire*

* WS11 1PY*​


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

shall be on this when i return to work, will get the weekend off so i can pop into dartfrog the day before


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice one bud. : victory:

Hopefully this time we have given everybody plenty of time to book time off etc, and to avoid arranging other meetings on the same date. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> shall be on this when i return to work, will get the weekend off so i can pop into dartfrog the day before


Perhaps a few of us could meet up the day before. Me and Ade know a great chip shop not far from Dartfrog so we could get a bite to eat as well.

Adam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> Perhaps a few of us could meet up the day before. Me and Ade know a great chip shop not far from Dartfrog so we could get a bite to eat as well.
> 
> Adam


all of us walking into Dartfrog ?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> all of us walking into Dartfrog ?
> 
> image


The blue one is obviously Ade!:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I was actually going to dye my hair blue with black spots like an Azureas, but ran out of time. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> I was actually going to dye my hair blue with black spots like an Azureas, *but ran out of time*. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


 
Thank god for that :gasp:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Thank god for that :gasp:
> 
> 
> Mike


Says the stunt double for Doc. :lol2:

I'll probably do it for the April BAKS now....

lol

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm coming with milk frog hair


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yellow morph? :lol2:

Before anybody worries, Mike and myself regularly exchange insults like that, you should hear what he calls me sometimes! :lol2: Fat English &^%$ mainly. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> There, the venue is now sorted for a better date.
> 
> The 4th BAKS members meeting will now be held on:-
> 
> ...


going to try and come this time! Only a measly 406 miles! Why dont I Live in Derby anymore :whip:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> going to try and come this time! Only a measly 406 miles! *Why dont I Live in Derby anymore* :whip:


 
Because you saw the light :lol2:



Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Because you saw the light :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Haha! Too right! : victory:

So much closer though!:devil:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Mike and myself regularly exchange insults like that, you should hear what he calls me sometimes! :lol2: *Fat English &^%$ mainly.* :lol2:
> 
> Ade


 
Before any race wars start off I`d better add that the above sentence has never actually been used in any form.
Other than that, yes a few insults do fly on occasion :2thumb:.
But that's what you get when you have two outspoken guys at loggerheads with each other :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Before any race wars start off I`d better add that the above sentence has never actually been used in any form.
> Other than that, yes a few insults do fly on occasion :2thumb:.
> But that's what you get when you have two outspoken guys at loggerheads with each other :lol2:
> 
> ...



Well, I wouldn't like to be in the firing zone if you two did... disagree :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Before any race wars start off I`d better add that the above sentence has never actually been used in any form.
> Other than that, yes a few insults do fly on occasion :2thumb:.
> But that's what you get when you have two outspoken guys at loggerheads with each other :lol2:
> 
> ...


They are like a married couple at times. Still it keeps me amused stubborn they may be but its the women in their life that wear the trousers, believe me!!!!:lol2::whip:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ner he's telling the truth there, that's my sense of humour calling it to myself. lol That said, I am English, so that bit's not an insults to me. lol 

Yeah we sometimes disagree, and throw real insults too, makes sure that the BAKS committee never ends up been a group of yes men. Same with my wife Kirsty, Mike will tell you I often disagree with her about BAKS stuff too. lol

A bit of insight into the committee there for folks. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> They are like a married couple at times. Still it keeps me amused stubborn they may be but its the women in their life that wear the trousers, believe me!!!!:lol2::whip:


I love how you say that as if you're not the same. :lol2: All 3 are lovely though, and I'd bet none of us would be without them. :2thumb:

It's more like a weird American married trio if Adam decides to tell the truth. : victory: Usually though Adam is to one side splitting his sides laughing as Mike and me have at it. :2thumb: Or he's ganging up with my Mrs against me.... :gasp::lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's whats so good about the current committee.
No throwing strops and running off.
We stand there toe to toe and sort it out till we reach the common goal.
Makes for better decisions and ultimately a better BAKS.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I love how you say that as if you're not the same. :lol2: All 3 are lovely though, and I'd bet none of us would be without them. :2thumb:
> 
> It's more like a weird American married trio if Adam decides to tell the truth. : victory: Usually though Adam is to one side splitting his sides laughing as Mike and me have at it. :2thumb: *Or he's ganging up with my Mrs against me.... :gasp::lol2:*
> 
> Ade


Nothing like a bit of blood sport!:lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahaha Nothing better than sticking up for your mates gf/wife in an argument :2thumb: Ahhh... are you a :censor: stirrer Adam? :devil: :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> Hahaha Nothing better than sticking up for your mates gf/wife in an argument :2thumb: Ahhh... are you a :censor: stirrer Adam? :devil: :lol2:


No Liam that's my department.
I think Kirsty will agree with that :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> That's whats so good about the current committee.
> No throwing strops and running off.
> We stand there toe to toe and sort it out till we reach the common goal.
> Makes for better decisions and ultimately a better BAKS.
> ...


Too true! All too often the disagreements are misunderstandings anyway, thanks to text often mixing up meaning. If we stropped off every time, this would never be discovered and it'd all be for nothing. :lol2: Hopefully though the new VOIP server I've rented for our committee meetings will enable us to avoid that more, and get more sorted for you folks who are our members. :2thumb:



Liam Yule said:


> Hahaha Nothing better than sticking up for your mates gf/wife in an argument :2thumb: Ahhh... are you a :censor: stirrer Adam? :devil: :lol2:


Mike is certainly the stirrer, he likes to try to egg me on to do "naughty things", whilst wetting himself at Kirsty's reactions. :lol2: Adam just has the sense to know to always side with a woman in an argument, it makes for a longer life. :lol2: When he's not around Kirsty though he's as bad as Mike. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Go on Ade, he'll say, you know you want some Patricias....:lol2:

In BAKS matters though, everybody espresses their own opinion, there's no siding with somebody else just for the heck of it. We either agree, or we don't. If we don't we either go by majority, or we work on finding a compromise that we do agree on. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We're now taking bookings for tables at the April 2014 BAKS meeting. For info about booking, please see Booking A Table

More information can be found here http://b-a-k-s.co.uk/index.php/meetings2013/meetings about venue, date and times. :2thumb:

Looking forward to seeing some of you there again.

Ade


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Looking at maybe coming to this, if possible. The missus wants to go visit some friends in Bideford/ Evesham and said i can pop in.

What dendros are people taking?



John


Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

John I think the question more easily answered will be, what frogs will not be there lol.


Mike


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Haha. I'll take one of everything please, as donations 



John


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone got any photos of what frogs they are taking with them?



John 


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi John, hopefully I will have some of these for sale if I haven't sold them all before hand.:lol2:

Dendrobates Tinctorius 'Patricia'.

And maybe some banded imitators.

Adam


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Ill mention the elephant in the room.........will there be cheese?

: victory::whistling2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Luke said:


> Ill mention the elephant in the room.........will there be cheese?
> 
> : victory::whistling2:


Do bears do what they do best in the woods ? :lol2:


Mike


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

This will probably be around the time I can afford a group of darts for my new viv, great timing :notworthy: count me in.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Hi John, hopefully I will have some of these for sale if I haven't sold them all before hand.:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nice frogs there 

Anymore nice frogs going to BAKS?



John











Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

It's impossible to tell exactly what will be there however Stu and his monster frogs have been a constant fixture as have Mike and his special Azores. Last year there were leucs, azzies, thumbs, pums, mysties, auratus and galacs as well as some unusual tree frogs and salamanders. You won't be disappointed put it that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, we can't announce what's going to be there, as to be quite honest we don't know ourselves until the day of the meeting. Heck a lot of bookings for tables aren't even made until the last 2-3 weeks before the meetings as folks don't know whether they will have frogs ready to go sooner.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Ooo if i do manage to get down, I'll have to try have £100 with me hahaha


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Very interested in going to this as never being before, is it quite a big show?
Also is there usually always Tree Frogs there?:mf_dribble:


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*Baks*

We will be at BAKS with 3 tables of Plants, Pods, moss and everything to do with Landscaping your Vivariums


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

BAKS doesn`t want to be big as such.
It`s about having a great day out and meeting other keepers and just having a damn good day out.
The frogs are a bonus lol.
As has been mentioned there is no real way of knowing what is going to be there, but lots of people arrange to buy frogs from breeders who are going and collect them in the hall on the day.
Last meeting for example I ordered some frogs from Dartfrog and collected them from Marc when he arrived and collected some frogs for a mate who couldn`t make it down.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Ooo if i do manage to get down, I'll have to try have £100 with me hahaha


Cheapskate :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

glad to see Roland joining us this year


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Cheapskate :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike


aaaahahaha i have to limit myself, otherwise id spend silly money. so £100 should at least get me a pair 

and the missus would go nuts, she already thinks £30 for a frog is a waste :lol2:

John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Adam I suspect imi,but damn that one is a ringer for summersi.

We will have nearing adult mysties(unsexed unless some thing happens),probables: pan special auratus(known to have laid,but not heard calling yet),tinc attachibakka,separated so can't breed not confirmed sexed but likely somewhere around 20months. Around 4 months old,(IF I'm happy they are big enough:whistling2: )superblue auratus and D. leucamedas. A couple a three plants and I guess some woodlice and maybe springtails. 

Who knows it's all too early to know for sure,but we haven't missed a Baks yet so barring a total disaster we are not planning on missing this one.

seeya me got froggy stuff allways to do:lol2:

Stu


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> We will have nearing adult mysties(unsexed unless some thing happens),probables: pan special auratus(known to have laid,but not heard calling yet),tinc attachibakka,separated so can't breed not confirmed sexed but likely somewhere around 20months. Around 4 months old,(IF I'm happy they are big enough:whistling2: )superblue auratus and D. leucamedas. A couple a three plants and I guess some woodlice and maybe springtails.
> 
> Stu



Ooo any current pics of them Stu? 

John


Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> BAKS doesn`t want to be big as such.
> It`s about having a great day out and meeting other keepers and just having a damn good day out.
> The frogs are a bonus lol.
> As has been mentioned there is no real way of knowing what is going to be there, but lots of people arrange to buy frogs from breeders who are going and collect them in the hall on the day.
> ...


Sounds interesting to say the least :2thumb:
I shall be looking forward to it..


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

Just looking on the Baks site, I can't see a link to join.
Thanks


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

you will find link on the home page

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

dartfrog vivariums said:


> you will find link on the home page
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Many thanks


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

The link to booking a table works but the link for membership won't work(but it could be me!)


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Strange.
I just tried it out and it`s working fine here.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Jim, have you signed up to the site itself ?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Ooo any current pics of them Stu?
> 
> John
> 
> ...


Yeah mate see classifieds plus room thread,naturally each will look different with another few months,I suspect the only thing you won't find are the Sb's,can't remember grabbing pics. Doing a lot,work plus froggies plus helping folks means I don 't get so much time for pics as I once did,ha I still do learning stuff too,which means,not many hours left in a day:gasp:
best

Stu


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> Jim, have you signed up to the site itself ?


I should have read the instruction, breeding fruit flies is so much easier.

Thanks!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, sadly that's just how the systems used work, and there aren't any better alternatives. We COULD let people just pay for membership, but then we'd have as many people wanting to know why they can't use the site afterwards, so picked the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Yeah mate see classifieds plus room thread,naturally each will look different with another few months,I suspect the only thing you won't find are the Sb's,can't remember grabbing pics. Doing a lot,work plus froggies plus helping folks means I don 't get so much time for pics as I once did,ha I still do learning stuff too,which means,not many hours left in a day:gasp:
> 
> 
> best
> ...






Some lovely froggies there stu 

Are any of those species quiet? The missus has just gone crazy when hearing one call on youtube :lol2: She's quite temperamental at the moment with lack of sleep due to breastfeeding baby hahaha she doesn't want another excuse to lose even more sleep


:lol2:



John





Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Tincs mysties auratus are all quiet buzzes John. Mysites would be the loudest, I guess,but barely audible in a different room. Auratus are shyiest,other two bolder,auratus stunning but take time to really show them selves.Searches here will give you details of different planting regimes that might help,but you will get conflicting info.I would urge you to keep the frog that really grabs you,that you adore,darts are surprisingly long lived for small frogs. Getting the one YOU want is paramount. Care is somewhat similar for all 3,but naturally there are variations dependent on each species/morph. Mysties and auratus incredibly difficult to sex even on almost adulthood,tincs slightly easier,but I've seen many proved wrong,been sold confirmed trio where I got 3 girls. So for me I would only ever say this frog is male if it called,or this is female 'cause it laid eggs.Be advised on this factor mate. Mysties I would say are easiest in a group,least inclined to stress each other,then auratus,then tincs,but I'm painting broad brush strokes here to give you a platform to research from

best
Stu


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Tincs mysties auratus are all quiet buzzes John. Mysites would be the loudest, I guess,but barely audible in a different room. Auratus are shyiest,other two bolder,auratus stunning but take time to really show them selves.Searches here will give you details of different planting regimes that might help,but you will get conflicting info.I would urge you to keep the frog that really grabs you,that you adore,darts are surprisingly long lived for small frogs. Getting the one YOU want is paramount. Care is somewhat similar for all 3,but naturally there are variations dependent on each species/morph. Mysties and auratus incredibly difficult to sex even on almost adulthood,tincs slightly easier,but I've seen many proved wrong,been sold confirmed trio where I got 3 girls. So for me I would only ever say this frog is male if it called,or this is female 'cause it laid eggs.Be advised on this factor mate. Mysties I would say are easiest in a group,least inclined to stress each other,then auratus,then tincs,but I'm painting broad brush strokes here to give you a platform to research from
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get the one i want?? My oldest daughter wants me to get azureus lol. I could spend thousands on what i want, there's just so many species and morphs i would love to own 






John





Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Get the one i want?? My oldest daughter wants me to get azureus lol. I could spend thousands on what i want, there's just so many species and morphs i would love to own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We've all got 3 mortgages


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> We've all got 3 mortgages


 
Is that all ? :2wallbang:



Mike


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

There are a couple of tinc morphs and thumbnails that i REALLY like, but dont seem to be bred much


Are there any breeders between Chester, Wirral and Liverpool?
I know bill33 sold up, and berksmike seems to have disappeared

John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

SporAkaJohn said:


> There are a couple of tinc morphs and thumbnails that i REALLY like, but dont seem to be bred much
> 
> 
> Are there any breeders between Chester, Wirral and Liverpool?
> ...


All depends what morphs your after mate

What u looking for


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

SporAkaJohn said:


> There are a couple of tinc morphs and thumbnails that i REALLY like, but dont seem to be bred much
> 
> 
> Are there any breeders between Chester, Wirral and Liverpool?
> ...


Berksmike is still going just seems to have gone off this forum....you could always email him at [email protected] you could always give the guys at repti-lisious a buzz and see what they can get in for you as well


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Frogmad said:


> you could always give the guys at repti-lisious a buzz and see what they can get in for you as well






Have you seen the prices at repti-lisious? I asked how much an azureus would be......£100, Tinc Patricia are £118.99 i think and E. Anthonyi are 84.99 and that's all for just 1 frog :lol2: The prices for all livestock on their lists are rather high, i got sent one in my email.

Tinc powder legs, R. Imitator nominat are nice but there doesn't seem to be many Powder legs about apart from on Dartfrog

If i get to go to BAKS I might just wait and see what's there



John





Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Have you seen the prices at repti-lisious? I asked how much an azureus would be......£100, Tinc Patricia are £118.99 i think and E. Anthonyi are 84.99 and that's all for just 1 frog :lol2: The prices for all livestock on their lists are rather high, i got sent one in my email.
> 
> Tinc powder blues, R. Imitator nominat are nice but there doesn't seem to be many Powder legs about apart from on Dartfrog
> 
> ...
















Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You could have 3 of my Patricia's for that and they are F1's.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> You could have 3 of my Patricia's for that and they are F1's.







I keep meaning to look this up but what does F1 and F2 mean? :S 



John








Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

It is the number of generations down from a point of interest. Usually this is the first breeding from two unrelated individuals. In that case two unrelated (or wild-caught where they are presumed to be unrelated) have F1 offspring. A pair of related F1s (e.g. siblings) produce F2 offspring. A pair of related F2s produce F3 offspring etc. When the F numbers are not equal, you always go one higher than the highest - e.g. a related F2 and F7 would produce F8 offspring. A pair of _unrelated_ F2s (or F3s, or F4s...), on the other hand, would produce F1 offspring.

It gets more complex with back crosses etc, but as far as our hobby is concerned (and the quality of information available) it is all pretty academic.

Nick


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

It depends on who you asked it can mean one of two things.

F1 means that the animal in question is only one generation removed from either unrelated parents or wild caught animals, i.e. it’s parents are wild caught. Each successive generation is numbered higher. Always best to ask the breeder what they mean by F1. 

In my case the frogs are from unrelated parents.

Adam

Edit: Nick you beat me to it!


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Cheers guys  

berksmike's frogsandfood website hasnt been updated since 19/6/13, which is why i thought he has packed it all i lol

John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just 7 weeks away now, time has really flown! :gasp: It wont be long now before I start pulling my hair out in pre-meeting stress. :lol2:

Quite a few tables booked already, including some of our regulars. If you want to book one (or half of one) don't forget that ALL current BAKS members (2014 membership) are entitled to a free table/space as a part of been a member. Just give me a shout to book. : victory:

Also, looks like there will be a few more inverts there this time. I don't know how many will be available to purchase though, but got a couple of extra people bringing theirs to show off to anybody interested. :2thumb: Also one chap said he'd be willing to give a talk/demonstration regarding the ones he keeps at the April meeting. Not amphibians I know, but heh, they say that variety is the spice of life. :whistling2:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be bringing 3 adult female leucs for sale, they are about 4 years old and have been in quarentine for month now, I collected them from a guy selling his collection up, not too far from my work. I couldn't resist them, and it's a pleasure keeping them but the missus doesn't want another viv ontop of the pumilio viv I am collecting at Baks. :blush:

Anyone looking for females and is heading up to baks give us a pm.


----------



## Groom (Jul 1, 2013)

What's this meeting? :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It is a chance to meet other keepers and breeders of amphibians.
You`ll find all sorts of frogs and accessories for sale.
All in all it`s a great day out and a great chance to talk frogs and speak direct with the breeders to get advice and help with setting up a viv if you`ve not already done so.


Mike


----------



## Groom (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got some on order but will have a spare tank wanted a pair of pumilo or imitators in it do use think I may pick a pair up from there


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don`t see why you can`t get what your after.
Depending on morph obviously.
I`ll have some Pumilio with me and I`m sure others will too.

Mike


----------



## Groom (Jul 1, 2013)

What kinds have you got and will they be adult and how much will you be selling them for?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`ll PM the info to you as we`re not allowed to offer stuff for sale on here.


Mike


----------



## Groom (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok thanks mate


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Its not just frogs available, there will be some salamanders and newts for sale, most likely axolotls, ribbed newts, alpines was tiger sale and tylos last meet plus non dart frogs and toads. It is an excellent place to talk to experienced breeders and fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Just pricing up train tickets. £56 Lime Stret to Cannock :O if the government want people to use public transport to reduce carbon emissions, reduce the prices as well :lol2:
John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Just pricing up train tickets. £56 Lime Stret to Cannock :O if the government want people to use public transport to reduce carbon emissions, reduce the prices as well :lol2:
> John
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


£39.30 for an off peak return bud, and unlikely you'd need to travel peak. : victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ianxxx said:


> Its not just frogs available, there will be some salamanders and newts for sale, most likely axolotls, ribbed newts, alpines was tiger sale and tylos last meet plus non dart frogs and toads. It is an excellent place to talk to experienced breeders and fellow enthusiasts.


Thanks for posting that bud. It's too easy to think that BAKS is all about dart frogs, but we actually have a very good variety of caudates and different anurans too. :2thumb:

What you're unlikely to find is anything that is only bred commercially, or can only be obtained wild caught.  Usually though you can find them in your local pet store. :whistling2:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

All being well i will be going. I'm after a millipede and hopefully some darts :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There will 100% be darts there.

Millipedes, there's a chance as we do have some bookings from invert keepers. Just asked some of them if any of them are bringing any millis. : victory:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> There will 100% be darts there.
> 
> Millipedes, there's a chance as we do have some bookings from invert keepers. Just asked some of them if any of them are bringing any millis. : victory:


Hopefully collecting a pair of borja ridge from a member off here :2thumb:


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> £39.30 for an off peak return bud, and unlikely you'd need to travel peak. : victory:


Ooo which site was that on? dont suppose you seen the times did you? haha
John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll be there, i may bring two massive pieces of cork and some egg crate with me:lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

how much egg crate do you have buddy?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> how much egg crate do you have buddy?


i have 9 sheets of the stuff, going glass bottom on new vivs so doubt i'll need it


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i'll take some of those off your hands, enough to go 70cm wide x 50cm deep if thats cool man.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> i'll take some of those off your hands, enough to go 70cm wide x 50cm deep if thats cool man.


they're annoyingly 68x40cm fella


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

haha, i guess i will take two :lol2: maybe use the off-cuts to make the feet. pm me a price as i'm sure we can't discuss money on the thread. 

i have a twin 54w t5ho controller that i might chuck into the raffle, and a 2ft t8 arcadia 2% bulb that was an incorrect item.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Any word on Tree Frogs available?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Ooo which site was that on? dont suppose you seen the times did you? haha
> John
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


It was on thetrainline.co.uk. Probably cheaper from buytickets.virgintrains.co.uk though as thetrainline charge a booking fee.

It's not a direct service, you have to change at Crewe and again at Rugely Trent Valley. Leaves Lime Street at 10:38 arriving at Cannock at 13:03, giving you plenty of time to get lost and still find the venue in time. :lol2:

If however you DON'T fancy all of the messing around with changes, a simpler journey is Liverpool Lime Street to Wolverhampton station. Leaving lime street at 11:34 you reach Wolverhampton at 12:56. If you use private hire (black cabs rob you, they'd charge about £30... They charge us £10 to our house, which costs £5 private hire... I can give you phone numbers no problem) a taxi to the venue from there would cost you around the £17 to £20 each way mark though. Trust me when I say you don't want to try to get from Wolverhampton to Cannock by bus on a Sunday....:lol2:

Alternatively, anybody who decides to come up on the Saturday I can supply a list of local B&Bs and hotels. There's a Holiday Inn literally on the doorstep of the venue.

Ade


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

what would you like us to bring to this years show? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Roland, plants and wood for me lol but understand wood can be a nightmare as takes up space


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

What time does BAKS start again? Looking at the train from lime street at 1038 and arrives at cannock at 1303 after 2 changes and then 35 minute walk to venue that will hopefully take me about 20 minutes as i walk quick haha
The train journey will give me chance to read some Warhammer too :lol2:
Really looking forward to going and hoping i can finally decide on which frogs im after :no1:
John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Really looking forward to going and hoping i can finally decide on which frogs im after :no1:


1. Take No Money Other Than That Needed For Travel 
2. Do Not Have The Viv Anywhere Near Finished
3. DO NOT GO ANYWHERE NEAR A MAN NAMED ADAM, NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> 1. Take No Money Other Than That Needed For Travel
> 2. Do Not Have The Viv Anywhere Near Finished
> 3. DO NOT GO ANYWHERE NEAR A MAN NAMED ADAM, NO MATTER WHAT







Depends on what he is selling  If he is selling himself, I'm not going :lol2:

John








Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i went there to have a look, and maybe grab some milk frogs if there were any to be had, I had my viv sat there waiting for some frogs, I came home with 2 Leucs after 2pints and then under 2minutes with Adam


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

"and then under 2minutes with Adam......" what?? did he spike 1 of your pints, rob your cash and told you bought everything off him? Don't leave me hanging here hahaha

John


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Doors open at 13:30, you don't have to be there bang on though to make sure you get what you want. It's rare that things sell THAT quickly. :lol2:

As to Adam, he'll probably be sat manning the door with Jonny again. He's just very persuasive. :whistling2: I am sure that Joe will tell you that he had no regrets though, and that Adam was entirely right to talk him into getting leucs. :no1:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, he's a star and was made for biduptv


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don`t think Adam was entirely to blame here.
I think if memory serves me right I had a hand in converting Joe :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tbh, I think it had quite a bit to do with the stunning frogs as well, along with Adam and mike. Although thanks to joe, I now imagine Adam like terry tibs on price drop TV.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

dartfrog vivariums said:


> what would you like us to bring to this years show?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Some of those massive clumps of fireballs (if I remember rightly) that you had at Doncaster last time for £13 :2thumb:


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Ah great i should get there on time. Want to get there as early as possible so i can stay and have a nosey and a drink before heading for the train home. 

There are a couple of species i really like but cant decide which to get. I think i need to see them in person to make the final decision. Told the missus I'm only thinking about getting 1 for now, but if i can get a decent pair for a good price...well..... ;P

John


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, clumps and clumps of broms :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Mike turned up with four stunning Leucs for Jonathan, which i coverted a fair bit lol somehow somebody (Jon) suggested i take a walk around the tables with Adam, and i do believe Callum was stood next to me as the little guys appeared from out of the box "oh they're pretty, they'd do well in your viv"

however, i friggin love Leucs


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Would i have to bring my own transport tub or are the frogs already in them?


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Other than seeing some stunning frogs 3 things are inevitable at BAKS:

1) There will be cheese.Oh yes, there will be cheese.

2)Adam. As previously mentioned he has Jedi mind powers when it comes to making people buy frogs. At last years April meeting I went with VERY firm intentions to buy leucs. I came away with 3 auratus. Joe now has the only yellow milk frogs in existence due to him and steering him towards the frogs I bought from Mike that were sat on his table.

3) I will win the raffle. And if I don't win the raffle it's only because I allowed somebody to. So start saving up folks, you're going to need to buy a LOT of tickets .


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Would i have to bring my own transport tub or are the frogs already in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


They will be in tubs but if you plan on buying multiples/talking to Adam then bring a BIG box. A poly box will be your friend and covers your back if it's chilly or if you have a long journey back home.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Would i have to bring my own transport tub or are the frogs already in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


if you are wanting to pick up frogs i'd bring a cool carrier of some sort and a heatpad covered in newspaper to keep em mildly warm, at least thats what i did, and that awesome dude who bought half the frogs there lol


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Important question- will Man In A Suit be there this time?


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Got a small polybox and spare heat pack on the off chance it will be absolutely freezing, but cant see me needing it 

I'm limiting my spending, so i wont be tempted to get too many frogs hahaha

John


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

SporAkaJohn said:


> I'm limiting my spending, so i wont be tempted to get too many frogs hahaha


Famous last words..........


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Famous last words..........


"I'm not too bothered if there arn't any milk frogs, it'll be nice to see you all and see some different frogs"


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Important question- will Man In A Suit be there this time?


Please tell me more?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> Please tell me more?


*this bloke turned up*










and he had a camera kinda coolbag with him and was just walking round buying things and just looked cool


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Valentino said:


> Please tell me more?


There was a man there. In a suit. He looked pretty badass. And he had a pointy beard. I would have had a sneaking suspicion he was the devil had I not taken his entrance money off him.

Edit: Joe pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

basically, there was a plot to kidnap him and make him be our friend


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

we will have them again 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

haha, Suit Life..

is there a possibility he could return :gasp:



Why don't I have a fancy suit :bash: I could of relived the moment!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

trust me, if he's there you'll know about it, there will be a group of us having a little man crush moment as he swoons into the building

he's like a white Prince


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone had reported Adam and his mysterious powers of persuasion to MI5 and they sent a man in black to check him out.
But when he went to confront Adam his alien powers were just too much for him and he left as suddenly as he appeared :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Someone had reported Adam and his mysterious powers of persuasion to MI5 and they sent a man in black to check him out.
> But when he went to confront Adam his alien powers were just too much for him *and he left as suddenly as he appeared *:whistling2:.
> 
> 
> Mike


with two Azzies under his arm


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> with two Azzies under his arm


I wonder who he got them from.


Mike


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone take setups for display purposes on their table, or is that not allowed?

I'll probably look half asleep, from reading on the train. I like reading, it just makes me really tired after 1 chapter haha


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

@dart frog vivs

Dischidia nummularia
Peperomia Prostrata
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Senecio rowleyanus


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

we will make sure we have them at the show. we have more new plants coming in stock next week as well 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

At the risk of his never coming to BAKS again, I present Man In Suit!










If you are he, please satisfy our curiosity and reveal yourself! :lol2: It's just so different, a chap in an immaculate suit amongst all of us scruffs. :lol2:

Regarding display vivs. If it arrives all set, with frogs in it, and sealed so nobody can open it, and leaves in the same condition, that's ok. What we don't allow basically is frogs to be "out" whilst inside the venue, including moving them from tub to viv and back again. It's unnecessary stress, and we pride ourselves on been seriously hot on animal welfare at our meetings (hence our tub handling policy).

Ade


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Don't you have to sign up and register to enter BAKS? Trace who man in suit is maybe? Lol


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Either Jonny or Adam know exactly who he is, as they were on the door. Neither of them are telling though... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Are you sure he didn't possess one of those flashy light memory erasing things? 


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> If you are he, please satisfy our curiosity and reveal yourself! :lol2: It's just so different, a chap in an immaculate suit amongst all of us scruffs. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


It`s Richard Branson.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I know who he was :whistling2:. If I could see the list of last years members who signed up on the day l could tell you straight away who it was. However with great power comes great responsibility so I won't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I know who he was :whistling2:. If I could see the list of last years members who signed up on the day l could tell you straight away who it was. However with great power comes great responsibility so I won't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am with Jonny on this one . We could tell you but then we would have to kill you.

Joe, are you sure you want milk frogs? I know where there are some stunning Patricia's and imis.

Adam


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> I am with Jonny on this one . We could tell you but then we would have to kill you.
> 
> Joe, are you sure you want milk frogs? I know where there are some stunning Patricia's and imis.
> 
> Adam


And so it starts ;-)



Thanks 
Dane


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

we was at the essex show last year as well as he had some plants from us 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Which imis? Lol


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i might just buy an asda smart price suit to wear to this meeting


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i might just buy an asda smart price suit to wear to this meeting


We know what you look like now though bud. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

yea, but that guy looked so dapper. i want in on it.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> We know what you look like now though bud. :lol2:
> 
> Ade







No one knows what i look like, might have to let my beard grow and dig out my suit 








Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Man In Black Suit, you my friend have just become a true BAKS legend! :2thumb: We should offer him a special discount on membership, the "Legendary" membership rate. :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Ade.
Did you notice on that photo who is sitting on his ass doing nothing in the background ?


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Hey Ade.
> Did you notice on that photo who is sitting on his ass doing nothing in the background ?
> 
> 
> Mike


I can't see you on that photo?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I can't see you on that photo?


Good try Jon :2thumb::lol2:

Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm I was slow there Jon.
Feeling guilty were you ?
LMAO, after all I didn`t say it was you lol.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Which imis? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


Banded imis!:lol2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Suited and Booted on a Sunday, sounds suspicious to me..

Maybe he was on his way back from church,
Or maybe a Hit,

The plot thickens...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> Banded imis!:lol2:


shut up adam, they're on 'the list'


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Banded imis!:lol2:


I really have no space but the pics seen on other thread I wish I did :-(


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dark Valentino said:


> Suited and Booted on a Sunday, sounds suspicious to me..
> 
> *Maybe he was on his way back from church,
> Or maybe a Hit*,
> ...


Amish Mafia :gasp: :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

"Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise - YouTube


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Valentino said:


> Maybe he was on his way back from church,
> Or maybe a Hit,


I *knew* I recognised him...............


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Hey Ade.
> Did you notice on that photo who is sitting on his ass doing nothing in the background ?
> 
> 
> Mike


He's actually sat on the door table, so I'll let him off. :lol2:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay, BAKS made it into a meme!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think baks would benefit from spreading out into day geckos,or teaming up with a day gecko group. I think day geckos are the dart frogs of the lizard world, and their care requirements are pretty similar. If I could have one more viv it would probably go some day geckos.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I think baks would benefit from spreading out into day geckos,or teaming up with a day gecko group. I think day geckos are the dart frogs of the lizard world, and their care requirements are pretty similar. If I could have one more viv it would probably go some day geckos.


The thing is BAKS will always be about phibs at the core but we're really open minded about having other stuff there- we've got more invert sellers for the April meeting, jesus we had a guy selling rosy boas last year :lol2:. 
If any day gecko keepers and breeders want a table to sell livestock we'd welcome them with open arms as I don't think it'd take too much convincing for dart keepers to become interested in them.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, get the fella from daygeckos.co.uk to bring some livestock as well perhaps?

John 
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, and I believe marc from dart frog breeds some day geckos.

Edit:

Maybe not include day geckos into the BAKS name. It would become BAPS. British amphib and phelsuma society haha.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If any day gecko HOBBYISTS want to book a table and come along, then as Jonny said they are more than welcome, we did indeed open BAKS meetings to small reps last year (I think the Rosey Boa guy thought we meant ones small at the time, where our intent was more those that stay small. They were lovely though, my wife was VERY tempted. :lol2.

That said, we opened up to invert folks even before that, and it took until the September meeting last year to finally get some folks to bring some along. This April there will be even more, including some personal stock been brought along just to exhibit. :2thumb:

To be really honest though, it's a heck of a lot of work trying to get phib hobbyists booked. The last thing we want to do is overstretch things and end up neglecting phibs. End of the day, inverts and reps already have tons of representation on the groups and meetings scene, where phibs were always an afterthought. That's why we founded BAKS. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We only have 3 tables left available to book now folks! So to keep things fair:-

Only 1 table per booking.

Hobbyists only, no traders.

We also have set aside a "drop in" table, for members who just have a few phibs or cuttings/plants to sell/swap. We've had to set a few guidelines for this:-

1) Small number of items only, and nothing big please.

2) If demand is high, we reserve the right to ask people to remove some items or to "time share" space with other members needing space.

3) It's MANDATORY that if you wish to use this table you must join BAKS (as in pay the sub) a minimum of 72 hours before the meeting.

We understand it may not be, but if possible please try to let us know ahead of the meeting if you feel you may be making use of this "drop in" table. : victory:

Should be a good meeting. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

This one is looking to be a very good meeting. Last year i enjoyed myself because with wasn't over busy and i had the opportunity to chat as much as i needed and didnt have to go through a scrum to see a table, or shout :lol2: so it was good for a complete novice to be able to chat and learn. This meeting looks to be really good because i know what i want and need, so with the list of vendors i have seen so far, i should be able to find most if not all. 

My bank account isn't so excited :blush:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, we just had another table booked, so that's 1 more person to give your money to. :whistling2::lol2:

Means we're down to 2 tables available.:gasp:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll be going plant crazy and trying to avoid the "i can whip up a quarantine tank" line


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i'll be going plant crazy and trying to avoid the "i can whip up a quarantine tank" line


Well if you need help choosing some milk frogs I am your man!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe I think it`s now time for you to set up your first Pum viv.



Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> Well if you need help choosing some milk frogs I am your man!


the problem is Adam, i'll be getting to building for Mysties soon and i'll have a spare two tanks lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well folks, we now officially have NO tables left available to book. We're fully booked!

If this changes later, we will obviously keep you all updated.: victory:

Cheers

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Boom !


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

This is quite honestly going to be the biggest meeting BAKS have ever had and probably the biggest meeting of solely amphibian minded people in this country this year. I can't bloody wait.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hopefully there will be plenty of punters to keep the vendors happy and we can make it even bigger for September :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> Hopefully there will be plenty of punters to keep the vendors happy and we can make it even bigger for September :2thumb:


October bud. September last year was nearly a disaster, as we clashed with Doncaster, so this year we're keeping well way from September. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Calz,my mate Ben who is often at our table helping me out while I try and get me 'ead together is a guy you must talk too. I think he's kept day geckos for 25years not,but might just be wrong there. Anyway he's a lovely humble guy,far too clever for his own socks mind,but if someone was interested in gex,he would be a great first call,to have a chat with.

Sorry butting in to the malarki,we'll see ya all there. Mike Joe's lady Paula was so taken with the RFB,I don't think we'll have to encourage him much,I strongly suspect he won't have any option but to set up a pum viv,if he wants to stay alive anyway:whistling2:

Adam keep your mits of Joe's milk frogs last time you turned 'em yellow:gasp:

seeya

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

She aint no girly girl, until it comes to animals and i get the big puppy dogs eyes followed by the "...but its soo cute" line lol. she was interested in getting a cat, i went to work and text her "Hey, don't forget to get the West Kitten....Sorry Briton hehe" (west briton is local paper) i received "already got one", and as you can imagine, she meant cat , i came home to the most adorable ball of fluff ever :lol2:

She has her eyes on "strawberry looking" frogs lol, i quite like the spiderman cristobals or the basti's myself, and then there are the varadero's (i know different, but tinky lol)


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe I`ve got some rather nice Salt Creeks here :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Heh if it's Cristobals you are after Joe, I have a lovely trio of them ready to go. One of them actually started calling recently.:gasp: Luckily the dad isn't at all bothered by it, my adults really are stunningly good parents. : victory: If yer missus likes furr balls though, you should get her an avicularia avicularia. :whistling2:

On the topic of it been 100% amphibian minded people, well more 90% this time. We actually have a few bods who'll be bringing various inverts again, including one chap who may have some tarantulas with him. Just a nice little bit of extra variety to spice things up. :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on Joe, get some pums, I'll help you pick some nice ones........

I may be bringing my spare planted 30x30x45 Exo to sell, you could buy that and put some thunbs in it too......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

lol, well i'm picking up my two new 60 cubes from Dale at baks, I do have a spare 45 cube too. 

Patience is a virtue when there are so many pretty frogs


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone is saying hello to you Joe.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike, I do love day geckos. I really want phelsuma klemarri, but all of my focus needs to be on the darts at the moment. Give it a while, and I will get them. :lol2:

Joe will end up walking out with mysties and pums at this rate. With 2 vivs, 3 boxes of plants and assorted decor :lol2: 

I got a call from dart frog vivs today, stoked about picking up some plants I have preordered and running about like a kid at a sweet shop. Arriving with Darren.rl will hopefully give me a sneak peak too


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Will be attending for the first time, what caudata and bombina will be available?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

chrisperrins78 said:


> Will be attending for the first time, what caudata and bombina will be available?
> Cheers
> Chris


There were some really nice newts and salamanders at the last meet and the caudata.org table always has some interesting stuff on it. Not so sure about bombina though but in honesty I wasn't really looking.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty sure there were bomina maxima there in October, and yes a LOT of caudata, not least thanks to the caudata.org table. As always though, we can't make promises as to what will and wont be there, as been a private breeders meeting it's all down to what our members bring on the day. 

Ade


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Pretty sure there were bomina maxima there in October, and yes a LOT of caudata, not least thanks to the caudata.org table. As always though, we can't make promises as to what will and wont be there, as been a private breeders meeting it's all down to what our members bring on the day.
> 
> Ade


Cheers for that, will have some spare tanks ready for whatever delights I discover.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

is it just me who thinks "bomina maxima" sounds like a nineties band or saying ? lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I missed the b out bud, should be bombina. lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll fully commit to getting pums if these are available over here


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep dreaming Joe. :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> i'll fully commit to getting pums if these are available over here
> 
> image


ha ha the colubre there amazing aint they mate I love them

they should be available in Europe soon mate and providing the right people got the few that came they should be some in UK at somepoint 

will cost a fair packet though


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

only 2 weeks till BAKS cant wait to see everyone there!: victory:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been covered already but...

Whats the score with parking at the venue? plenty of room? have to pay?
What time do the doors open?
Can you sign up to BAKS on the day to get entry or does it have to be done online before hand?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered already but...
> 
> Whats the score with parking at the venue? plenty of room? have to pay?
> What time do the doors open?
> Can you sign up to BAKS on the day to get entry or does it have to be done online before hand?


There's a decent sized free carpark at the venue. As you come through the gates if you go to the left side of the building at's there.

Doors open at 1.30. You can pay on the day but for speedyness and to save me doing any more work if you want to pay beforehand you can do :2thumb:.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

can't seem to see the venue on google streetview, just shows someones house where the arrow is pointing on the baks website 'venue location'


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a working mens club opposite some houses. Let me see if I can get you a picture of what the entrance looks like (no s******ing at the back).


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't know if this helps at all? As you're driving up the road it's on your left, look for these blue gates.

It looks more out the way than it really is. About 2 minutes round the corner there's a bloody great roundabout with a few shops on it- it actually looks like civilization compared to what the photo below would suggest lol.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks mate, pictures are filtered at work so i can't see anything but i'll check it when i get home...

Didnt realise the doors didnt open until half 1 - booked a hotel for no reason lol .. if anyone wants a hotel room for saturday night then let me know ... £30.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

If you can't get anybody to take the room why don't you travel up the Saturday, pop in Dartfrog and then sample Cannock's glittering nightlife *ahem* and then saunter over ready for the doors at half 1 on the Sunday?

We like to open things up that bit later than most other meetings, it stops everything from being over and done with by early afternoon. Plus it gives me time to go round JD airsoft in the morning and have some breakfast :2thumb:.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

unfortunately my gf is working on the saturday so we can't leave until about T time...good idea though, i would like to visit marc again.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd avoid Cannock at night, it's considered by some to be the Chav capital of the Midlands. lol

Wolverhampton is only a short distance from Cannock though, with less of the "small town" problems Cannock has at night.  My fave 2 pubs are probably the Posada and the Lych Gate, mmmmm real ale!  Mmmm, Pig on a wall... slurrrrp. lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well there`s only one week to go.
Can`t wait personally.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i agree with mike. i am very excited about sunday. 


what is everyone looking for or hoping to see?


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

well I have just placed our last plant order ready for the show


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i agree with mike. i am very excited about sunday.
> 
> 
> *what is everyone looking for or hoping to see*?


 
You :2thumb:


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

*Stupid question alert*

Is this meeting like an AGM for a society, or do you all have stalls and bring animals/vivs/equipment with you for sale?

Cannock is a lonnnng way for me to drive on my tod, and I want to know what to expect! :blush:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> *Stupid question alert*
> 
> Is this meeting like an AGM for a society, or do you all have stalls and bring animals/vivs/equipment with you for sale?
> 
> Cannock is a lonnnng way for me to drive on my tod, and I want to know what to expect! :blush:


It's the latter but with way more focus on folk meeting up for a chat than you get at shows like Doncaster, Creaks etc. It's definitely worth the trip down if only to enter the raffle.......


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i can't bloody wait, got money squirreled away already lol could be an expensive one this one


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> It's the latter but with way more focus on folk meeting up for a chat than you get at shows like Doncaster, Creaks etc. It's definitely worth the trip down if only to enter the raffle.......


In that case I will probably try and come along. Says online I can sort out my membership on the door too.

I'll have to wear something distinguishable so people come and say hi, otherwise I'll just wander about and not meet anyone haha.

Do you all have a uniform? Frog-related clothing perhaps? :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

where are you coming from ? you'll know me by my name on here lol, also there will be folk on the door so if you tell them who you are they will point out folk


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> where are you coming from ? you'll know me by my name on here lol, also there will be folk on the door so if you tell them who you are they will point out folk


In between Wakefield and Leeds. Haha; is your real name meefloaf??? :gasp:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Joe a little birdie told me your after some Salt Creeks.
I hope your wallet is large enough lol.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

PigeonYouDead said:


> In between Wakefield and Leeds. Haha; is your real name meefloaf??? :gasp:


wakey eh, i'm a lupset lad now in cornwall, leeds is about 2hrs away from cannock tops lol

i look like meatloaf lol

as for you Mike, the missus fell in love with stus red frog beach lol but she loves any that look like strawberrys


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> wakey eh, i'm a *lupset* lad now in cornwall, leeds is about 2hrs away from cannock tops lol


Ha, we live in Ossett, normally don't bother telling anyone exactly where as no-one's heard of it. Originally from near Watford though so repping the south up here! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

love ossett used to go there every weekend raiding choices video or the flea market


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Joe I`ll have 2 strawberries with me next week lol.


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> love ossett used to go there every weekend raiding choices video or the flea market


Ha, my bf used to go into choices when he was younger. Can't say I know what it was like; I've only been living up here 5 months or so.

Obviously choices got replaced by blockbuster.. which has since gone bust, so there's a big empty shop there now. Coincidentally, that is next door to a reptile shop called Reptilia where I got my tank from.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> wakey eh, i'm a lupset lad now in cornwall, leeds is about 2hrs away from cannock tops lol
> 
> i look like meatloaf lol
> 
> as for you Mike, the missus fell in love with stus red frog beach lol but she loves any that look like strawberrys


 I used to drink in the lupset pub in wakey


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Ha, my bf used to go into choices when he was younger. Can't say I know what it was like; I've only been living up here 5 months or so.
> 
> Obviously choices got replaced by blockbuster.. which has since gone bust, so there's a big empty shop there now. Coincidentally, that is next door to a reptile shop called Reptilia where I got my tank from.


is that little newsagents still there to the right in that set of shops ?

the lupset pub at the bottom of broadway ?









i lived bout 2mins away up broadway lol


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> is that little newsagents still there to the right in that set of shops ?
> 
> the lupset pub at the bottom of broadway ?image
> 
> i lived bout 2mins away up broadway lol


Think that's been replaced by a clothes store now...


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> is that little newsagents still there to the right in that set of shops ?
> 
> the lupset pub at the bottom of broadway ?image
> 
> i lived bout 2mins away up broadway lol


We nearly got knocked off a motorbike by a police car by that pub lol. Bellend moved over to turn off right, and then pulled back out in front us. Cue lots of shouting and swearing at the bimbo behind the wheel lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> is that little newsagents still there to the right in that set of shops ?
> 
> the lupset pub at the bottom of broadway ?image
> 
> i lived bout 2mins away up broadway lol


 that's the badger


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> that's the badger


yeah dude, thats my neighbourhood, lived up broadway on milton cresent. i miss red brick houses


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We have 2 last minute tables available for hobbyists to book (no traders, thank you), due to a cancellation.

If you are interested in booking 1 or both of these, please get in touch with me.

Cheers

Ade


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

EEEEEK
almost time for another phib filled day  Hmmm I wonder what surprises might come along :mf_dribble:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

So Joe.....what morph of milk frogs are you getting this year???? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Strawberry Milkshake lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Want some gorgeous blue frogs Joe ?


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i will always be oogling azzies mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

This year the role of Adam will be played by Mike. I hope you've got deep pockets Joe lad


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Want some gorgeous blue frogs Joe ?
> 
> 
> Mike


The best blue frogs are taken I believe :whistling2:


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

We will be there with lots of fresh live food, plenty of dry goods and we have some great Habistat things to be won including a new digital thermostat and a glass terrarium.

look forward to seeing you there :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> we have some great Habistat things to be won including a new digital thermostat and a glass terrarium.


I'll make sure there's space in the boot............


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> The best blue frogs are taken I believe :whistling2:


You may well be spot on there Callum.


Mike


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*Baks*

all our plants have just arrived ready for the show 

We are going to be running the same offer on all our £2.99 range of plants as we did with last years shows:

*5 plants for £10.00*

Alocasia Amazonica
Areca
Asparagus plumosus
Asplenium 'Crispy Wave'
Asplenium nidus
Beaucarnea Straight
Begonia blad rex
Calathea
Chlorophytum Variegatum
Codiaeum 'Sunny Star'
Codiaeum Petra
Doryopteris cordata
Dracaena Compacta
Epipremnum 'Marble Queen'
Epipremnum aureus
Ficus Pumila
Ficus Pumila 'Sunny'
Hemionitis arifolia
Hypoestes, red, white, pink
Mimosa pudica
Muehlenbeckia
Neoregelia Fireball
Nephrolepis Fluffy
Pellaea falcata
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Pilea Depressa 'Sao paulo'
Pilea Glauca
Tradescantia tricolor
Syngonium White Butterfly
Spathiphyllum 
Senecio herreianus
Selaginella Kraussiana
Selaginella Apoda
Scindapsus Pictus 'Trebie'
Scindapsus Pictus
Sagina
Rhipsalis Cassuths
Pilea Pinokkio

On top of this we will have a selection of larger plants, mosses as well as a selection on pods and leaves :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Blimey, if that lot isn't making you want to come to BAKS on Sunday, NOTHING will. :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I shall be taking advantage of my early entry perks by the looks of things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it's okay i'm going blindfolded to deter Mike (understand no adam ?)


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> it's okay i'm going blindfolded to deter Mike (understand no adam ?)


No Adam possibly, but I'll be there. :lol2: I once sold a toy clip on raccoon to my dad for twice what it cost me in the shop. : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

but whose going to sit on the door with Jon ? i've got frogs to not buy


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

im bringing my girlfriend to look after our stand when im shopping 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

be nice to meet you Roland, you'll know me by the guy running round drooling and throwing his missus the "if i buy these...." eyes


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

I just go and chat to people and come back with frogs saying sorry but they were a bargin ;-)


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

2 more sleeps people!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb: :no1::lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

aye, setting off tomorrow morning, can't wait


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m setting off NOW.
Cya Sunday :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

see you sunday fella, have a safe trip


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

And there's me thinking driving 2 hours is a pain in the arse . Aye, safe trip everybody especially my Scotland and Cornwall brethren.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mike made it safely, we even managed to fit in a trip over to Dartfrog. lol

Ade


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting a lot if you tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's great that you're going to manage tomorrow Andy.
Hey Jon nice and early remember I'll need a hand to get Ade up and ready lol.
Joe, I've got your two strawberries here with me. 


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

When did adam become Scottish? Lol

At the hotel cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

You both look like you could do with the beauty sleep, I'll let you both have a lay


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

andyseatrout said:


> Looking forward to meeting a lot if you tomorrow :2thumb:


Seconded :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Not long to go now. This is how Christmas used to feel like


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> You both look like you could do with the beauty sleep, I'll let you both have a lay


Mike's been asleep for hours now bud, been doing all of the prep around him. :lol2: Not looking any more beautiful though I have to say.... :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

We're now off to bed ourselves. See you in a few short hours.


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

stock all sorted and ready to load in the morning see everyone tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Just arrived at the hotel, see you all tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

See you at breakfast j lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It's like something out of the Waltons :lol2:


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

On my way, what time is it supposed to start


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Starts at 1.30 Dane :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Was great to meet more people and get more names to faces, good to catch up with stu and Darren again. Was also finally good to mike lol got some amazing broms and my little lad was on a lucky streak and won his dad loads of prizes 
Good day out all round took home 2 amazing rio brancos to add to mine cheers Kev stunning frogs 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Was great to meet more people and get more names to faces, good to catch up with stu and Darren again. Was also finally good to mike lol got some amazing broms and my little lad was on a lucky streak and won his dad loads of prizes
> Good day out all round took home 2 amazing rio brancos to add to mine cheers Kev stunning frogs
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, was nice to have a chat in person, and admire some baby frogs :flrt:, don't think we actually had spoke Dane? Lol I have lost track of who I did and didn't meet!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> I agree, was nice to have a chat in person, and admire some baby frogs :flrt:, don't think we actually had spoke Dane? Lol I have lost track of who I did and didn't meet!


 was you the lady talking to mike about the orange splashbacks?


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Was great to meet more people and get more names to faces, good to catch up with stu and Darren again. Was also finally good to mike lol got some amazing broms and my little lad was on a lucky streak and won his dad loads of prizes
> Good day out all round took home 2 amazing rio brancos to add to mine cheers Kev stunning frogs
> 
> 
> ...


Like wise dane. Good to meet you and also some cracking branco from yourself. Always good to add new blood to your collection. 

Kevin


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Got a hunch you spoke to an old guy though Lindsey,the one walking around lost like a ruddy headless chuck.

From me huge thanks to Ade and the team lovely meeting thanks dude. Sold all the ficus we brought in minutes,which was a shame as I could have brought more and had to turn a couple away. Special thanks to J for not only bringing me
up a new male basti for an outcross(he's hungrey bro munching springs like tomorrow won't come),but also the rocks from viv works,massive appreciation bro,got some hunches to follow up,now.Great talking to Calz too on the rocky malarky

Joe,special thanks for being you and the gift,you're such a great guy dude,wish you luck with the blues ,I'll have to set more now,so if it works out you have all boys or girls,I have ya back mate some how we'll sort that,bung the food at them.

Dane I really wanted to spend longer,but best 'o' luck with the new frogs,wanted a pics of us plus the hurbut above in T regalia,but all was too hectic for me.

Lovely to talk again Andy, good luck mate,wicked you have frogs: victory:,I know little, but if I can help,ya know the crack 

Mike me old mucker great to see you again so little time,but I hope you have a safe trip home

Overiding impression was what the hell just happened, I've just been to BAKS and it was over in five minutes,i think I managed to walk around the meet proper almost at the end,I wish we had got there earlier,my fault. Took ages putting on my makeup today:blush: John thanks for the musak

Last up lovely to catch up with everyone again,wish I had more time, what a blast,

OUCH me 'ead hurts :lol2:

Stu


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I got in a couple of hours ago, pinched my kids back off the inlaws, fed myself and Mrs Jodes and stuck my new plants in their respective vivs. Priorities eh .

Would have liked to have had a chat with you Dane but you were busy winning the raffle . Mike, my broms are in the as yet empty thumb viv and looking STUNNING. Cheers again for those two mate, they're crackers.

It was also nice to meet and have a chat with Roland and get the price of Spanish moss confused . Hopefully I'll try and catch you at Donny in June if you haven't collapsed by the time I get there............

All in all a good meeting and a strong turnout and nice to see the hall still very full by 4 o'clock. Hopefully the first timers that turned out today got a sense of what we're about, it was nice to see some new faces aswell as all the familiar ones. Even yours Joe .

See you in October :2thumb:


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

a big thank you to everyone today was great meeting everyone at last  even when my brain cell walks away making it hard for me to work out price for one plant  and hope to see you all soon at the upcoming shows


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> I got in a couple of hours ago, pinched my kids back off the inlaws, fed myself and Mrs Jodes and stuck my new plants in their respective vivs. Priorities eh .
> 
> Would have liked to have had a chat with you Dane but you were busy winning the raffle . Mike, my broms are in the as yet empty thumb viv and looking STUNNING. Cheers again for those two mate, they're crackers.
> 
> ...


 yeah man was hectic everytime I looked for you ya was busy on the door....

yeah my little one was nagging me for tickets before we even got there so as soon as Joe came up I had to get some...... came away with bloody loads --> he even swapped the cheese and baster for the egg with miles he is a sod!! 

I was waiting for the VIV at the end and would have laughed if you got it after the last one you won!!

well the boy was smitten with Mikes Blue Tincs but by the time he got my attention and told me they was sold!!! but he has seen the light and now wants his "own" viv for "HIS" frogs now bless him..... its all about getting the next generation interested


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> was you the lady talking to mike about the orange splashbacks?


I was. Took a picture n everything! lol Plus I won the crate of John Smiths... because I love me a pint of bitter :whistling2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I got home a couple of hours ago. I thought the meet went great, I met a couple of new people and got to speak to people I didn't get a chance to last time out. I spent fair too much money and I could have spent more if I had it, the 2 terribs on Mike's table could have been added to my group if I had the money,but mike had already taken all of that :lol2: 

I spoke to you pigeonyoudead (I am really sorry I can't remember your name. :blush about terribs and stuff. Nice to meet you, I hope you got loads of info for your build :2thumb:

As always stu, it was a pleasure chatting to you and shaz. Got some new woods to add to the collection and some stuff you said to think about, cheers mate. 

Roland produced some great plants for me today, his table was like a freaking rainforest, excellent stuff. 

Big thanks to dale for the viv, I am yet to water test it, bit I am sure it will be fine :whistling2:

I have to give the biggest thanks to mike though, an absolute gorgeous trio of cauchero for me, I couldnt be happier. I am going to put the viv together when I return from work tommorow. I cannot wait to see them in it, with those broms it's going to be great. 


Great turn out guys, really good job to the organisers, fantastic stuff.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> I was. Took a picture n everything! lol Plus I won the crate of John Smiths... because I love me a pint of bitter :whistling2:


 arrr that was you.... I had a hunch but was distracted by mikes RFB and Salt creak I was more then tempted but I couldn't get the approval .... next time the OH is staying at home!!!!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Who was selling the single vanzo? I walked past half a dozen times muttering to myself about "vivs" "space" and " why do I have to be financially responsible"..........


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> I got home a couple of hours ago. I thought the meet went great, I met a couple of new people and got to speak to people I didn't get a chance to last time out. I spent fair too much money and I could have spent more if I had it, the 2 terribs on Mike's table could have been added to my group if I had the money,but mike had already taken all of that :lol2:
> 
> I spoke to you pigeonyoudead (I am really sorry I can't remember your name. :blush about terribs and stuff. Nice to meet you, I hope you got loads of info for your build :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Ahhhh!! Yeah I didn't catch your name either! Was really nice to speak to you!! Yep lots of info, got my plan together now  Viv from Dale and an epiweb kit and save the custom build background for later when I use the exo-terra!

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh and it's Lindsay, should really put that in my signature :lol2:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> arrr that was you.... I had a hunch but was distracted by mikes RFB and Salt creak I was more then tempted but I couldn't get the approval .... next time the OH is staying at home!!!!


Ah never mind! When I first arrived I was wondering whether I should just walk up to random people and ask if they are on RFUK but realised that would probably come off a bit mental :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Ah never mind! When I first arrived I was wondering whether I should just walk up to random people and ask if they are on RFUK but realised that would probably come off a bit mental :lol2:


 I think we should have name badges!!! I think I also missed cal as well..... :devil: I wanted to talk rocks :censor:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Who was selling the single vanzo? I walked past half a dozen times muttering to myself about "vivs" "space" and " why do I have to be financially responsible"..........


 
I think it was darrenrl with the single vanzo mate I think dale bought it in the end


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I think we should have name badges!!! I think I also missed cal as well..... :devil: I wanted to talk rocks :censor:



We're on it. : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got in about half nine, not bad considering a stop off for half an hour to get some grub and a stretch, my lil lady is so very good to me, just set up the new viv quickly for the trio of super blues i practically hoiked off stu lol two went to hide away the other exploded out bounced round and decided to land and stay on the viv door (thank god he picked that one)

great day guys, thanks for a lovely day, i get so giddy when the plants and the frogs start coming out, so a special thank you to anyone who spoke to my missus after i deserted her aha

p.s was great to have Cornish J this time too, these shows are a fair all trek for guys living where we do, he's an ace bloke so glad he came along to see what it was about


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I'm sitting at Tebay services chilling out and don't know where to start lol.
I've still got another 250 miles or so to go so I'm gonna wait till I'm on the pc at home before posting. 
But yes what a cracking day it was.
Right I'm off for munchies, talk later.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I think we should have name badges!!! I think I also missed cal as well..... :devil: I wanted to talk rocks :censor:


Haha, I was with stu and jay talking rocks for a while. I think jays misses got very bored and just walked away ahah.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

thats because we were all casually pondering how they make them and then you came along and started geeking out about special machines used to do something !:bash::bash::bash::lol2:

i did love how everytime somebody came out they thought we were dealing lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Where was I how did I miss the rock talk arrrr gutted 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea I full geeked out about rocks. Ladies love rotocasting rock scenery don't they?:whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Yea I full geeked out about rocks. Ladies love rotocasting rock scenery don't they?:whistling2:


Oh they do. You'll be beating them off with a resin cast of a stick.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I managed to talk to lots of people briefly, but nobody for any lenght of time. :lol2: I went zoom, zoom, zoomy zoom zoom! :lol2:

Oh, and so long as RFUK are ok with me using their logo like this, these are what I have come up with for future use at our meetings:-



















The idea been these will be on lable sheets. Just write your name/names in the box, stick them onto your top (or forhead if that's how you roll...). : victory:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Right then where do I start lol.
Sunday I got round to the BAKS meet and started unloading the car.
As per usual we all start chatting and next we know time is running out to get the tables laid out.
Before doors were open I was being hassled by the likes of Joe who was in denial about wanting those Salt Creeks :2thumb:.
Anyway they eventually went to a new home.
What an awesome day though, I just couldn`t catch a break to have a look around, and even when I did I still couldn`t finish what I was doing.
Oh well maybe next time.
There is no way I can remember everyones name but it was great to meet you all, both those who had been before and those who were first timers.
Hopefully the first timers enjoyed themselves as much as I know many others did.
Callum, Andy and Paul, you guys cracked me up.
You were like kids in a sweet shop :lol2:.
Actually it reminded me of Joe from last year.
Joe, you`ve been replaced lmao.
But, it was brilliant to meet you all and Callum get photo`s up soon of those frogs :2thumb:.
One person who stuck in my mind was Lindsay.
It was great chatting with you and hopefully you`ve been able to decide on which direction to go.
Dane, my head was buzzing a bit but I was wanting a chat with you, oh well, next time your there knock on my door :2thumb:.
And for now, last but not least.
Stu.
I shouted hi and you came over to chat and I got distracted by someone and that was the last I saw of you.
Damn, we`re going to have to make time for a chinwag mate.
Take note Ade, put me and Stu next to each other at the next meet.
Well I`m off now to go sort out my new frogs before they go stir crazy in their tubs.
Once again a huge thanks to all who came and chatted, and those lucky few who got my froglets, let me know how you get on with them.


Mike


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

wheres all the photos of your new purchases then people, come on : victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A few teaser pics taken yesterday.

Roland's jungle (Dartfrog Vivariums)










Dartfrog, who has, oops, HAD some very nice Pyrrosia nummularifolia.....
:whistling2:










Magic Hands Mike, makes your cash dissapear in a flash!










The lucky person who won the star prize, a 40x40x50cm euro style viv..










Nice turnout..










Salamanders!










Possibly the strangest prize we've ever had donated....










Steph, say cheese! One of 2 BAKS Cheese prizes (the other came with a turkey baster bundled....:lol2










Loads more pics on the BAKS website: Meetings Gallery - April 2014

Stu however would never forgive me if I didn't post this one up, he took pains to make sure that I got a shot of his shirt. : victory:










A good turnout, and a fantastic social gathering. : victory: I want to see if you folks can beat it in October now. :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

ha, i always avoid the photos :no1:


put the cauchero viv together today, had a bit of an episode trying to fit all of the plants in, one of the creepers had to kept as a house plant and one of the broms has been donated into the terrib viv. 

seeded the viv loads and loads of leaf litter and then in went the frogs. as soon as they went in, the male started calling away and i could see all three picking off springs, so i fed some mels for them. i am a very happy camper.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely decided which way to go! Thus far it's a toss up between tincs and auratus; whichever will be happier in a 70x40x40 with a drip wall 

I'll been mulling it over over a pint of john smiths...


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Definitely decided which way to go! Thus far it's a toss up between tincs and auratus; whichever will be happier in a 70x40x40 with a drip wall
> 
> I'll been mulling it over over a pint of john smiths...


or 12 pints


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to get over to stus house and see his tictorius attachi bakka. They are awesome.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

they are tanks lol


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i will link his classified :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/1012706-mt-atachibakka-tinctorious.html


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> i will link his classified :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/1012706-mt-atachibakka-tinctorious.html


Adam has been replaced lol


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, i turned the tables on jon yesterday and was convincing him to buy imi's


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Dane, my head was buzzing a bit but I was wanting a chat with you, oh well, next time your there knock on my door :2thumb:.


yeah mike you was far too busy mate I was stood on miles table next to you for ages think I got 5 mins to talk to you in the hours I spent admiring your frogs you was mega busy..... broms are amazing the OH picked out 3 crackers 

next time I will most defo prise you away from your customers for a good chat mate 

time seemed to fly by :bash:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> yeah mike you was far too busy mate I was stood on miles table next to you for ages think I got 5 mins to talk to you in the hours I spent admiring your frogs you was mega busy..... broms are amazing the OH picked out 3 crackers
> 
> next time I will most defo prise you away from your customers for a good chat mate
> 
> time seemed to fly by :bash:


 Time just flew by Dane.
And before I knew it, it was all over.
And I still never found what I was looking for.
Isn`t that a song ? :whistling2:
I was impressed though with how lots of people held back from leaving early and stood about socialising, which after all is largely what BAKS is about.
As usual I was the last one out of the place lmao, but it was a cracker of a day.
And the amount of new faces was really good.
Here`s hoping everyone enjoyed it enough to come back and help in making it all bigger and better.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, time flew by quite quickly i must admit i did plenty of buzzing around but missed out on some convo's i wanted to have with folk, i only had a proper look and buy sesh at the very end before the raffle


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> yeah, time flew by quite quickly i must admit i did plenty of buzzing around but missed out on some convo's i wanted to have with folk, i only had a proper look and buy sesh at the very end before the raffle


Aye Joe.
I noticed how you avoided my table like the plague :whistling2:.
Were you scared in case you bought those nice red frogs ? :2thumb:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

lol your table was mega busy fella, plenty of people looking, those azzie kids were gorgeous fella. and yes, trying to avoid the red guys lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Aye Joe.
> I noticed how you avoided my table like the plague :whistling2:.
> Were you scared in case you bought those nice red frogs ? :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 I was eyeing up loads on your table mike... them bloody salt creak was winking at me every 2 mins..... my son wanted the "blue frogs" and was even planning on buying a viv of dale for his bed room 

but them salt creak .... that's all I have said for 2 days now !!!! "them salt creak" arrrr:flrt: :notworthy: :mf_dribble: :flrt:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well when I next have some Salt Creek froglets I`ll let you know Dane.
As for the Azureus.
I`ve just had my first lot of eggs from them today since they were moved into their new viv.
So, all being well I`ll have some nice froglets for the next BAKS in October.
Unlike last year which was I think a strange one for selling froglets, I could have sold those Azzie froglets twice over.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Well when I next have some Salt Creek froglets I`ll let you know Dane.
> As for the Azureus.
> I`ve just had my first lot of eggs from them today since they were moved into their new viv.
> So, all being well I`ll have some nice froglets for the next BAKS in October.
> ...


 
nice one mike that would be great get my name down for a few :no1: I will also be defo coming to baks in oct


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one Dane.
And yes I`ll keep you updated.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have totally forgotten to mention that i picked up another yellow terribilis yesterday. he is a tiny little guy, it is hard to picture my three when they were that small. He is in his grow out tub, which is actually quite large lol SAMLA Box with lid - transparent, 57x39x28 cm/5 l - IKEA he has to catch up quite a bit before going in with the others. 

when october rolls around i may be on the look out for another pair/trio to go in with the group to bring the numbers up to 6/7, in a 5 foot viv should be plenty of room.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> i will link his classified :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/1012706-mt-atachibakka-tinctorious.html


Oh man. SO cute. God damn it! Why can't they all be ugly bar 1 species and make my life easier! :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Oh man. SO cute. God damn it! Why can't they all be ugly bar 1 species and make my life easier! :lol2:


This is how we all start off and before u know it you have 14 vivs 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

this is how i have three vivs, two of which are quickly thrown together temporary vivs :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

and you have to deconstruct a car to get your massive vivs in. :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> This is how we all start off and before u know it you have 14 vivs
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


 Big understatement Dane.
Big, big, big :2wallbang:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> and you have to deconstruct a car to get your massive vivs in. :whistling2:


lol yup, never say never for me on things like this


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I have totally forgotten to mention that i picked up another yellow terribilis yesterday. he is a tiny little guy, it is hard to picture my three when they were that small. He is in his grow out tub, which is actually quite large lol SAMLA Box with lid - transparent, 57x39x28 cm/5 l - IKEA he has to catch up quite a bit before going in with the others.
> 
> when october rolls around i may be on the look out for another pair/trio to go in with the group to bring the numbers up to 6/7, in a 5 foot viv should be plenty of room.


Callum there should be absolutely no problem putting them in with the older ones.
I`ve put mine in and they`re all fine.
Did you buy your one from the table in the centre, Exotic Zoo ?
If so I saw their Terribs, nice wee things they were.

Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine was from Marc, as a replacement for the one that died last September. You saw it I think and got confused when I bought him over, and thought I had to pay you for him :lol2:

He is very very small, I would say the size of a full grown cricket, I would be worried about mine having a go at eating him he is so small.he would most probably go into hiding and I won't be able to monitor how much he is eating. I will give him a couple of months bulking out and then in with the big boys he goes. 

The pums have been pretty quiet so far, heard a couple of little calls from him today after the chorus he gave this morning lol.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> Mine was from Marc, as a replacement for the one that died last September. You saw it I think and got confused when I bought him over, and thought I had to pay you for him :lol2:
> 
> He is very very small, I would say the size of a full grown cricket, I would be worried about mine having a go at eating him he is so small.he would most probably go into hiding and I won't be able to monitor how much he is eating. I will give him a couple of months bulking out and then in with the big boys he goes.
> 
> The pums have been pretty quiet so far, heard a couple of little calls from him today after the chorus he gave this morning lol.


 I remember now.
You just presented me with this wee frog and I`m thinking you wanted to buy it :lol2:.
 Well if you remember the ones on my table, I have 2 of those in with my adults, so I still think you`ll be fine.
Give the old man time and he`ll start calling daily lol.


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely love the noise that frogs make; ours are going to stay in the living room, but secretly hoping we'll hear them chirruping every now and then!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Absolutely love the noise that frogs make; ours are going to stay in the living room, but secretly hoping we'll hear them chirruping every now and then!


Get some reedfrogs- at night I can hear them all through the flat! It's a really intrusive rasping noise rather than 'chirruping', though... :lol2:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Get some reedfrogs- at night I can hear them all through the flat! It's a really intrusive rasping noise rather than 'chirruping', though... :lol2:


Oh don't. I've been looking at some pictures of them and they are SO dinky!

Tempted by those and milky frogs too! And after seeing a tomato frog at BAKS on sunday, and it opened it eyes up and looked like a little tortoise because it had a skin wrinkle I want one of those now too pahaha :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Oh don't. I've been looking at some pictures of them and they are SO dinky!
> 
> Tempted by those and milky frogs too! And after seeing a tomato frog at BAKS on sunday, and it opened it eyes up and looked like a little tortoise because it had a skin wrinkle I want one of those now too pahaha :2thumb:


You got it bad, Lindsey (spelling?), you might as well accept your addiction to the whole frog and toad tribe- don't worry, we'll all be supportive...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

and once they know who you are at baks, we'll sell you people's frogs lol


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

"Ay" at the end, but I'll let you off as I never sign my name lol

And yeah... I guess all that time spent as a 5 year old picking up frogs from the pond and carrying them, ever so carefully, into the kitchen to show my mum (much to her horror) has filtered through to my adult years haha.

It'll be lovely to have a few different types. End goal is to have the entire house sounding like a rainforest :blush:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

pigeonyoudead said:


> it'll be lovely to have a few different types. End goal is to have the entire house sounding like a rainforest :blush:


adammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been a busy constantly since Sundays meeting so I haven't had chance to post what I bought. For once I didn't leave with any frogs but I did spend a _lot_ of money on plants so I thought I'd chuck a couple of pics up. Apologies for the pics, my iphone never seems to do these justice!

I picked up 2 cracking broms off Mike to go in my as yet empty viv I'm building for thumbs or possibly pums. The colours look great on the photos but stunning in the flesh. The other brom on the far right came from a cluster I got from Roland that I've been eager to get a hold of since the last Doncaster show. I've also chucked in a couple of ficus cuttings that I'm hoping will cover the coco matting walls. The other plants (the climber which I have no idea of the name), the mini boston fern you might see poking through the back and the watermelon plant were already in there along with the wood. The Spanish moss I also got from Roland really seems to finish it off. I'm really chuffed with how this has turned out so far. Last thing to do is moss slurry and I'd say it's done :2thumb:.










First brom from Mike










Second brom from Mike










Brom from Roland










I can never seem to get good pics of this, I think it's the room lighting plus camera phone :lol2:. This is my epipedobates tricolor viv. It's been set up like this for a couple of years now, all I've done is add a couple of the broms from the cluster I got off Roland to the top left and bottom right and a bit more spanish moss. Everything else was in there already. What is worth pointing out is that as soon as the new plants went in the male started calling which he's not done for a few months so fingers crossed I'll get some eggs from these soon :no1:.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ignore, just realised you meant a different plant


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your viv is looking good Jon.
Am I right in thinking those broms have opened up already ?

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

The red one (wild tiger?) has opened up a little, I don't think the other (which I can't remember the name of) has, it might just be the angle of the pic on that one.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The other one Jon is Outrigger.
I`ve started to leave the name tags in them as I always forget their names lol.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Mike, I was kicking myself for taking the tags off them!

Also, in somewhat excellent news my tricolours have been calling for the first time in months since the new brom went in their tank and I've just walked in and found eggs. Chuffed isn't the word . Seems they were waiting for a decent laying site all along!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, amazing BROMS!!!! What is full name of first brom please please?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orlex said:


> Wow, amazing BROMS!!!! What is full name of first brom please please?


It`s Neo Wild Tiger.


Mike


----------

